# Investment Banker seeking advise from someone in similar industry



## Canary Wharf Guy (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi All,

Im an investment banker with at least 4 years experience in my field, met a beauti who presently lives in Winnepeg and have been in a kinda relationship for at least a year (aHaaaHaa... LOL)... Considering a move to Canada would like to hear from any IB peeps to how the transition was from City UK to Canada financial district... Is there opportunities in the field in Winnepeg or is this too far from any large organisation?... How does the pay compare and what standard of living are you experincing?

Please let me know.... 

Thanks

Canary Wharf Guy


----------

